
Interval training can cut exercise hours sharply - zackattack
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100225/ap_on_he_me/eu_med_intense_exercise
======
julius_geezer
Now there's news! As I recall, Roger Bannister figured out that the didn't
have time for traditional business training, and medical school, and so
settled for interval work. He then became the first man to run the mile under
4 minutes.

As a recreational runner, I see no particular reason to do this. I'd rather be
out an hour and a half in the park than 40 minutes on a track. In fact, the
last time I did intervals, it was because we were where my wife complained
that I should not run on the roads and where the was a HS track handy.
Interval work does lighten the tedium of running on a track.

